# Are you going to see Fifty Shades of Grey for Valentine's Day?



## Ralphy1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Advanced hype says that it will be the biggest opening of an R rated movie ever, and women will make up the largest number of viewers.  It will be showing some really kinky stuff such as bondage and spanking.  Surely you can't wait to see it, I know that I can't...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2015)

You've obviously not been reading the critics reports Ralphy...apparently this film is as close to porn, bondage et al..as Winnie the Pooh!!
\

...and y'know somethin' tells me you may not reaaaaly be waiting to watch this film...call it a hunch..but meh, I just kinda get that feeling..LOL 


I definitely would not be watching it..with or without the kinky stuff....rubbish book..and apparently even more terrible film.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Even the Vermont Teddy Bear Company has come out with a Fifyty Shades of Grey bear with black mask and handcuffs!  &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 13, 2015)

No interest in seeing this at all.  I couldn't finish chapter 1 in the book.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 13, 2015)

I understand the movie is horrible...  I won't be seeing it.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 13, 2015)

What a bunch of prudes.  Can't you see it so we can discuss it here?


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 13, 2015)

Not interested


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> What a bunch of prudes.  Can't you see it so we can discuss it here?



I generally see a lot of movies...  But for some reason this one sounds boring..   Ya know...  Been there..... done that......   ((((((yawn)))))))


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Been there and done that?!  Tell us more as some of us may not have experienced the pleasures of bondage...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Been there and done that?!  Tell us more as some of us may not have experienced the pleasures of bondage...



hahahahah......  Not a chance...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Not a chance of what?  Did you experience bondage and not want to share it?


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Not a chance of what?  Did you experience bondage and not want to share it?



I'll just leave it up to your dirty little mind...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Dirty little mind?  What a terrible thing to say!  I am just an innocent lad trying to gain an understanding of the mysteries of this world...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Dirty little mind?  What a terrible thing to say!  I am just an innocent lad trying to gain an understanding of the mysteries of this world...




Go see the movie...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 13, 2015)

I would but sitting with all of those ladies is a scary proposition...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I would but sitting with all of those ladies is a scary proposition...




Are you afraid of being taken advantage of Ralphy?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Well, the cinema could be packed with Mrs. Robinson or  Desparate Houswives types...


----------



## Cookie (Feb 13, 2015)

I saw a preview of the Lego Version of 50th Shades of Grey - and it looked pretty funny.  Similar in satirical value to the Lego royal wedding that came out a few years ago.  As for reading the book or seeing the movie - nah!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 13, 2015)

See women and men beat each other?  I think not, no interest at all.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2015)

Never was interested in reading the book, seeing the movie, or Vermont teddy bears, lol!  The TV commercial where the guy buys the woman a 4 foot tall (ugly) teddy bear for VD, then looks into the camera giving a 'knowing' wink, like that will get him some action tonight is hilarious. :hair:


----------



## AprilT (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't care about the kink, it's the premise there's this bad boy that this girl comes along and because she shows him the way he changes his ways because of her.  make me puke.  Plus from what I understand, this film misrepresents the bdsm community in certain codes which has the people very upset.  Not that I know anything about it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2015)

When you've had the real thing movies are a distant second place ... 

Besides, the author of the book is a blatant plagiarist - they took entire passages from chat boards and used them in the book. I don't roll that way and won't support any movie that does.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 13, 2015)

No interest in seeing it.  Critics have really panned it, but I wouldn't go see it even if they saiad it was wonderful.  Yuck!


----------



## Raven (Feb 13, 2015)

I agree with you Butterfly and will not be going to see it.
A waste of money.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 13, 2015)

It's been hyped up so much that people will see it just to say that they did.  It doesn't matter how good or bad it is.
But as for me, my nearest cinema is 40 miles away and I can think plenty of other things I'd rather do.  Now, where did I leave the handcuff keys?  My memory isn't as good as it used to be.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 13, 2015)

Sure seems to be selling out at the box office though...  Someone sure wants to see it.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Sure seems to be selling out at the box office though...  Someone sure wants to see it.



I imagine so, ticket sales might reach that of last summers Godzilla, that was another winner.


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 13, 2015)

Ill wait till Netflix puts it out,havnt been to the movie theatre in 10 years,just too many wackoos in those seats nowadays.


----------



## Nontoxiconly (Feb 13, 2015)

No. I actually wish people would stop talking about this movie, and about the trilogy. It's one of the few things I think society needs to hush about. We're genuinely better off acting like it never existed. Just... Shhhhh!

Of course, I will be avoiding this thread from now on. I'm so serious that I'm using my vacation weeks and refusing to leave my apartment or speak to almost everyone until this movie has left the theaters.

And believe me; I don't feel this strongly for any reason you would expect or have heard before.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2015)

Livelonginspired said:


> Of course, I will be avoiding this thread from now on. I'm so serious that I'm using my vacation weeks and refusing to leave my apartment or speak to almost everyone until this movie has left the theaters.
> 
> And believe me; I don't feel this strongly for any reason you would expect or have heard before.



Now you have my interest, I can only think there was a bad experience?  Of course I understand if you don't want to talk about it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2015)

Livelonginspired said:


> And believe me; I don't feel this strongly for any reason you would expect or have heard before.



Try us. Some of us might have more life experiences than you think ... and to be honest, shutting yourself off from the world because you don't like or agree with something is a losing proposition. 

I know. I've tried it. It never works. It's just putting a blindfold over your eyes and ... oh, sorry, I'm drifting into "that topic" ...


----------



## Nontoxiconly (Feb 13, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Try us. Some of us might have more life experiences than you think ... and to be honest, shutting yourself off from the world because you don't like or agree with something is a losing proposition.
> 
> I know. I've tried it. It never works. It's just putting a blindfold over your eyes and ... oh, sorry, I'm drifting into "that topic" ...


The quantity of life experience is irrelevant...
It works for me. Always has. I'm not blindfolding myself; I see very clearly and I'm taking care of myself.
I'll come out when the movie leaves theaters.
End of discussion.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2015)

Livelonginspired said:


> The quantity of life experience is irrelevant...
> It works for me. Always has. I'm not blindfolding myself; I see very clearly and I'm taking care of myself.
> I'll come out when the movie leaves theaters.
> End of discussion.



Okay, well, have a good time, and I hope the world is a safer place when you emerge.


----------



## Nontoxiconly (Feb 13, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Okay, well, have a good time, and I hope the world is a safer place when you emerge.


It will be because the movie won't be out anymore. That's the entire bottom line. Read into it whatever you please.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2015)

Livelonginspired said:


> It will be because the movie won't be out anymore. That's the entire bottom line. Read into it whatever you please.



Sorry, but my experiences dictate otherwise so I'll stick with what works for me. Good luck with your efforts.


----------



## Nontoxiconly (Feb 13, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Sorry, but my experiences dictate otherwise so I'll stick with what works for me. Good luck with your efforts.


Those are YOUR experiences. Mine have consistently proven what I know to be true. My only "effort" is staying away until the movie is out of the theaters. Again, THAT is THE bottom line. And again; make all the assumptions you want.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm not making any assumptions.

You DO realize that the movie - and the books - and the merchandising - isn't just going to disappear when you decide to emerge from your burrow? That the world will still be talking about it, that there will be sequels, maybe a Broadway play? 

You realize that you'll need to keep a trigger-finger on your TV remote, your Internet connection, your smart phone? You'll have to be ready to turn your gaze when you come across a newspaper or magazine article?

Just sticking your head in the sand doesn't make problems go away - ask any ostrich.


----------



## Nontoxiconly (Feb 13, 2015)

No, it won't disappear, but it won't be IN THEATERS ANYMORE. AGAIN: THAT is THE bottom line. Pay attention.

So once again, I say: Speaking from NEARLY A CENTURY OF FIRSTHAND EXPERIENCE, this IS the SOLUTION to MY problem with this movie.

That said, there actually have been times when avoiding something made it easier for me to deal with later. But that's another topic.

AGAIN, make all the assumptions you want, and AGAIN: END OF DISCUSSION. You DON'T know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Nontoxiconly (Feb 13, 2015)

Seriously people; stop prying. If I were going to elaborate, I would have already.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2015)

Livelonginspired said:


> AGAIN, make all the assumptions you want, and AGAIN: END OF DISCUSSION. You DON'T know what I'm talking about.



Then instead of sniping and growling at me, why don't you try explaining? 

Or would you prefer to just close your eyes and pretend I'm not here?


----------



## Nontoxiconly (Feb 13, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Then instead of sniping and growling at me, why don't you try explaining?
> 
> Or would you prefer to just close your eyes and pretend I'm not here?


Again, this has nothing to do with pretending that something isn't there. Very far from that. Those close to me understand perfectly what it's about.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 13, 2015)

Not prying here, why did you respond in the thread if you don't want to talk about it, why say anything at all?


----------



## Nontoxiconly (Feb 13, 2015)

Because there is a gray area between saying nothing and saying everything; most people understand that. I can share a little without sharing EVERYTHING.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2015)

Livelonginspired said:


> Because there is a gray area between saying nothing and saying everything; most people understand that. I can share a little without sharing EVERYTHING.



That's sometimes called "bait and switch" in the sales world.


----------



## Nontoxiconly (Feb 13, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> That's sometimes called "bait and switch" in the sales world.


It's also called "having boundaries". Nobody says everything about everything

You have no idea what I'm getting at. Just get over it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2015)

Livelonginspired said:


> It's also called "having boundaries". Nobody says everything about everything



That's an assumption on your part.

I'm just interested / fascinated in this cut-off point of yours, for when the movie is no longer in the theaters. Are you talking local theaters, state-wide, nationwide, worldwide? Second-run theaters?


----------



## Nontoxiconly (Feb 13, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> That's an assumption on your part.
> 
> I'm just interested / fascinated in this cut-off point of yours, for when the movie is no longer in the theaters. Are you talking local theaters, state-wide, nationwide, worldwide? Second-run theaters?


You're right. Perhaps some people tell everyone everything. I'm not like that. Most people aren't.

You don't need to know which theaters I mean. You'll just have to remain curious. I shared all that any of you have the right to know.

End of discussion.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 13, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> You've obviously not been reading the critics reports Ralphy...apparently this film is as close to porn, bondage et al..as Winnie the Pooh!!
> \
> 
> ...and y'know somethin' tells me you may not reaaaaly be waiting to watch this film...call it a hunch..but meh, I just kinda get that feeling..LOL
> ...



That sounds awful, the last weird movie I thought might be good was Eyes Wide Shut, that was the last time I just listened to the reviews, YUCK!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow.

I think you'll be quite a hit on this forum. 

Please excuse me - I have to go put some mink oil on my floggers ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2015)

nwlady said:


> That sounds awful, the last weird movie I thought might be good was Eyes Wide Shut, that was the last time I just listened to the reviews, YUCK!



That was one movie I went to that I didn't want to (reason: married at the time) and it was pathetic.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 13, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> It's been hyped up so much that people will see it just to say that they did.  It doesn't matter how good or bad it is.
> But as for me, my nearest cinema is 40 miles away and I can think plenty of other things I'd rather do.  Now, where did I leave the handcuff keys?  My memory isn't as good as it used to be.



Avatar was ruined for me because of the hype, at least, I think that's why.  Maybe I wouldn't have been impressed anyway.  I've seen way better special effects, and makeup jobs on Star Trek.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 13, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> That was one movie I went to that I didn't want to (reason: married at the time) and it was pathetic.



It was sort of "meaningless"?  That's the only word I can think of.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2015)

nwlady said:


> It was sort of "meaningless"?  That's the only word I can think of.



Yeah, that's a good word for it. It was sort of like doing a few hits of acid and then watching _2001: A Space Odyssey_ - you got off on the colors and textures, but you couldn't follow any plot.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 13, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Yeah, that's a good word for it. It was sort of like doing a few hits of acid and then watching _2001: A Space Odyssey_ - you got off on the colors and textures, but you couldn't follow any plot.



That's it, there wasn't a plot was there? LOL!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2015)

nwlady said:


> That's it, there wasn't a plot was there? LOL!!



None that _I_ could see, anyway ...


----------



## Nontoxiconly (Feb 13, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Wow.
> 
> I think you'll be quite a hit on this forum.
> 
> Please excuse me - I have to go put some mink oil on my floggers ...


Any forum where I'm not allowed a gray area between sharing everything and sharing nothing, is no forum for me. Or anyone. Thankfully that's not the norm here.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2015)

Livelonginspired said:


> Any forum where I'm not allowed a gray area between sharing everything and sharing nothing, is no forum for me. Or anyone. Thankfully that's not the norm here.



There are many gray areas on this forum - 50, at least - but you might want to be careful with the use of capitalization; it can be seen as yelling.


----------



## Nontoxiconly (Feb 13, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> There are many gray areas on this forum - 50, at least - but you might want to be careful with the use of capitalization; it can be seen as yelling.


Okay. 
So nobody should have any further complaints then.

Done prying and assuming? Good. Now we can move on with our lives.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 14, 2015)

Livelonginspired said:


> Okay.
> So nobody should have any further complaints then.
> 
> Done prying and assuming? Good. Now we can move on with our lives.



You're really a past master at twisting the knife after it's in, aren't you?

Like I said, you'll have a great time on this forum.


----------



## Nontoxiconly (Feb 14, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> You're really a past master at twisting the knife after it's in, aren't you?
> 
> Like I said, you'll have a great time on this forum.


If that's sarcasm, I'll have you know that I had an excellent time other than conversing with you. 

I didn't twist any knife. I never stuck a knife in to begin with.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 14, 2015)

No plans to see it, it does not appeal to me.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Falcon (Feb 15, 2015)

QS..........:lol1:


----------

